# My arm hurts! Help me out divers.



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

Alright y'all, my quick back story is that I've been diving for over 20 years. I'm 40 years old and in much better than average shape. Over the last 4 years or so, every time I dive my left shoulder OR my left elbow aches terribly. It will go away after an hour or two. Yesterday, (first dive this year) I did one dive and it hurt so bad I didn't want to do another one. Let me start by saying I am very experienced and yesterday was a textbook, very conservative ascent complete with full safety stops. I only used a polespear, no big gun. This only happens after diving even though I lift regularly and I practice jiu jitsu 3 days a week (lots of arm bars and joint locks). Any ideas? I thought I may have taken a hit in past years but why would it move from arm to elbow? Ponder away. 

p.s.- anyone that suggests treatment that will be over $10k and/or scares me to death must tell me where they came up with their hypothesis and how many years they've been diving. Haha . Thanks in advance! :thumbup:


----------



## takeitez (Mar 22, 2013)

Is this a dull pain or sharp? I would ask an ortho doctor. My guess is that its related to the bursa and the pressure variances from the diving. Maybe fish oil would help. With mma training you should be loading up on it anyways. Maybe yoga before / after dive?


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks takeitez. I would say more on the dull side but pretty intense. Almost like a fracture after the inflammation has set in, if that makes sense.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Boondocks, been there done it. I put up with pain for 5 years in right shoulder untill two years ago ortho surgery 80 % rotator cuff tear. Go see Dr. Ostrander at the Andrews institute. Fixed mine 110%. The recovery for me was about 4 months. I was 67 yours will be less. He will advise you honestly. Xray at his office then an MRI if needed. Outpatient operation.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Do you have DAN dive insurance?


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

Read up on Bursae issues and that sounds like it would explain everything. Thanks takeitez, you da man. 

And yes, I have DAN.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I would start by contacting DAN and then getting a referral to an orthopod. Depending on your DAN insurance and the nature of the injury, I'd bet you could get it covered...


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

You can call DAN for a phone consult even if you aren't a member. http://www.diversalertnetwork.org/medical/291

I called for my daughter after a dive in Hawaii one time. Turned out she just strained her shoulder climbing back on the boat ladder with her gear on. .... but we were a bit worried for a day or so. She was still in for several months of physical therapy.


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks everybody.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

sealark said:


> Boondocks, been there done it. I put up with pain for 5 years in right shoulder untill two years ago ortho surgery 80 % rotator cuff tear. Go see Dr. Ostrander at the Andrews institute. Fixed mine 110%. The recovery for me was about 4 months. I was 67 yours will be less. He will advise you honestly. Xray at his office then an MRI if needed. Outpatient operation.


I have rotator cuff tears on both shoulders and a tear on an elbow tendon from jiu jitsu practice. They often hurt after diving but never bad enough to keep me out of the water. Taking full breaths on the surface and breathing pure O2 seems to reduce the pain.


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey Buddy, sounds like you need to tap out a bit earlier. Haha. Thanks for the O2 tip.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Boondocks said:


> Hey Buddy, sounds like you need to tap out a bit earlier...


Indeed. 

Stubbornness and jiu jitsu can be a painful combination.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I also used to train MMA and would confuse some soreness with possibly a dive related issue. As I have never been bent (knock on wood) I only know the sound I the symptoms and not the actual feelings so I would get nervous. 

Best of luck to you and it's always better safe than sorry I guess is What they say.....


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Are you diving nitrox? That seemed to help my aches and pains. Always feel better after a dive on it. I dove it on an air computer for several years just for the added safety. Finally broke down and bought a Nitrox one.

Seems like treatment for every diving injury, except being run over by the boat, is o2. Why not go ahead and get ahead of the curve.


----------



## legion (Sep 21, 2010)

Boondocks, do you hang onto the anchor rope with your left hand coming up? Do you use your left arm to pull into the boat?

I experienced the same type of problem a few years ago. Come to find out... I was doing everything with my left hand holding the speargun in the right hand on the way up. The stress of holding the anchor rope (which could be bouncing up/down in the waves and jerking) was causing the problem. 

Next time you dive, try letting your left arm float freely and hold with your right.


----------

